# Gyn exam without pap



## cfansel (May 25, 2010)

How do i code for just a pelvic and breast exam with out pap? Is   g0101 ok for this?


----------



## jek521 (May 27, 2010)

Yes, since screening pap collection is billable to Medicare using Q0091.  It isn't a required component of G0101.

Jen


----------



## imjsanderson (May 28, 2010)

Is this a Medicare patient?  If not then I would code 9938_ or 9939_ (depending on age) with -52.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jun 1, 2010)

*gyn exam without pap*

G0101

This is code for the breast and pelvic exam (which I believe Medicare has changed on this and it can be a pelvic exam only).. 

 If the pap was done then you would have used Q0091 for the conveyence of the pap.


----------

